# Hoover crappie report 08/18/18



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Met with my idols today…rutty, polebender, and deerfarmer. Super great guys and just meeting them made my day! The Crappie were just a bonus.

Started around 7am and before 1 pm we had our 4 man limit.

It was great meeting you guys! I can’t imagine a better day fishing. I’m still smiling ear to ear. 

The picture I uploaded is still waiting approval from the admin, as soon as its approved I will attach.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Salamander you must have really low standards on idols. It was nice meeting you today also. Mark and I had one of those unbelievable mornings. The first spot we pull up on had crappie feeding on a flat with a steep drop off. We had our two man limit right at 9 am. It took 87 fish to get the 60 keepers. So at 9 we put up the slow trolling poles and got out the crank poles. We pushed cranks till around 11am with only two crappie and a bluegill to show for it. So we got the slow trolling rods out again and from 11 till 12:30 caught another 32. Fish clickers were at 119 and keeper clicker was at 60. Water temp was in upper 70s and wind was out of north at around 10 mph. Today we pointed boat into wind and slowly moved into wind and then let wind blow us back over the flat. Fish were in 8 to 10 foot early and moved a little deeper as the day went on. For a Saturday morning on Hoover there wasn’t many boats out.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice meeting you too Salamander! Another great day of fishing on Hoover!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

It was a great day. Our first spot we targeted 10-12 fow. The fish were there but no size had 15 keepers with 48 total fished. At 9 we moved to target deerfarmers and polebenders fish and ended with our 60 and 112 total fish. It was a pleasure fishing with you salamander. Our first spot was all whites, second spot were mainly blacks. Nothing big, but lots of thick 10-11 inch fish.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice job guys! Great reports!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Polebender is one hell of a guy, afterall.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Polebender is one hell of a guy, afterall.


Lol! I don’t know if you’re being facetious or not, but, Thanks Dana.Birrell! I’m sure deerfarmer will have an opinion on this!


----------



## Danner (Jul 17, 2018)

Heading to Alum Creek this week. Any hints on crappie locations? I have not fished it before and would love to catch some.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Danner said:


> Heading to Alum Creek this week. Any hints on crappie locations? I have not fished it before and would love to catch some.


If you are fishing it on Saturday or Sunday stay north of 36 bridge. Not sure how you will be fishing for them, but if I was going there this weekend, I would slowtroll in 8-12 fow and work in and out of the river channel starting at the 36 bridge and working my way north. The fish have been shallower this year than most summers. If you are not finding them in that shallow of water, move out to the 12-16 fow range. With the recent storms the fish have been pushed towards the bottom.


----------



## Danner (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks. Does anyone know if the water muddied at Delaware?


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Anybody catching crappie on Hoover lately? Likely trying it tomorrow....


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

AKlo said:


> Anybody catching crappie on Hoover lately? Likely trying it tomorrow....


Yes! The crappies are still biting good!


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

polebender said:


> Yes! The crappies are still biting good!


Hey polebender have you noticed them moving back up to put their fall feed sack on or are the still 10-12 and slow ? gonna try next week if time allows


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

stanimals2 said:


> Hey polebender have you noticed them moving back up to put their fall feed sack on or are the still 10-12 and slow ? gonna try next week if time allows


Still in 10-12’. Water temps are still in the low 80’s. Hoover was down about 4 1/2 ft. yesterday. Probably going to be that way for a while longer with more 90’s weather coming this week.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks. Helpful. Anybody do better farther north or south on Hoover? I’ve only fished Sundbury Rd ramp area but will look for some 10-12 fow


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We still fish Hoover at least once a week. Haven’t been posting because I figured everyone getting tired of the same report. And I don’t see anyone else posting there Hoover reports. We fished last Thursday and had a great day. Polebender actually caught a triple. I can’t explain it but the fish haven’t gone deep and I don’t expect them to. Everything we have caught lately have been in 12 foot or less. At Hoover most fish are in 10 to 12 foot but sometimes the blacks will be even shallower. Last thurs the blacks were up on a flat feeding in 8 to 10 foot. We fished from 7 till 1 and ended with 185. We fished paint creek this thurs to get ready for a upcoming tournament and found fish in a few different places and ended with 34. Sat sept 1 we fished Hoover again going to the same spot as last week and the fish were more scattered than the week before but were still holding in 10 to 12 foot. The whites were suspended at 8 foot down and the blacks were close to the bottom. We fished from 7 till around noon and ended with 67. Slowtrolling minnows at .4 to .5 is still the ticket. The gauge online says Hoover has come up about a foot overnight so i’m Sure things have probably changed some.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Keep up the reports. I don't fish Hoover, but I always make sure that I follow your reports because you have them figured out!


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Hit Hoover for crappie Monday 9/3 and found a mix of the recent posts here....except for the 100s of fish caught, haha. Oxbow ramp area, water temps high 70s at transducer. Found crappie more scattered and shallow than the times I've been before. Found most in 8-10 fow, but also found em even shallower. Sometimes we only were getting the black crappie to bite down right on the bottom, other times I got a hit almost right under the boat (suspended in 4 ft of water maybe). Weird day for sure, expected to do better with minnows. Didn't come over any downright huge schools like I was looking for, but my skills on the electronics are a work in progress. The water was probably down 3 ft. on the Sunbury Rd bridge column, and a few spots on my map that should have been 7-8 ft deep were significantly less than that.

Pulled out around noon through a kayakers convention on the Oxbow ramp. Wasn't awful, but packed for an extended time. I'm sure there is a reason, but why couldn't that ramp have been built two-sided?


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the report AKlo!!


----------



## note (Sep 29, 2014)

Salamander said:


> Met with my idols today…rutty, polebender, and deerfarmer. Super great guys and just meeting them made my day! The Crappie were just a bonus.
> 
> Started around 7am and before 1 pm we had our 4 man limit.
> 
> ...


So we all know about the crappie report to her but what about the song I used to be a premier league for Saugeye fishing now it is pretty much zero


Salamander said:


> Met with my idols today…rutty, polebender, and deerfarmer. Super great guys and just meeting them made my day! The Crappie were just a bonus.
> 
> Started around 7am and before 1 pm we had our 4 man limit.
> 
> ...


So we all know about the crappies in hoover my question is what happens to the saugeye in that.lake used to be a premier lake for them why doesn't Columbus stock them hard and try to bring them back like it used to be so sad


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Note, I've heard several theories on the sauheye. I would simply imagine that it has more to do with natural cycles of fry survival based on conditions in the lake than any other Factor. I have heard several people claim that the blue cats are eating all the Saugeye fry which I find highly unlikely mainly due to the fact that blue cats generally suspend out in Open Water and have plenty of Shad to eat. If predation is an issue, I think the massive crappie population would do more damage to the one in Long fry swimming around in Fairly shallow water then a large Predator with lots of Shad to eat. I'm not sure if stocking more would really fix the problem, though it would likely help, if it's like most population fluctuations the saugeyes will rebound on their own when the conditions are good for them


----------



## note (Sep 29, 2014)

riverKing said:


> Note, I've heard several theories on the sauheye. I would simply imagine that it has more to do with natural cycles of fry survival based on conditions in the lake than any other Factor. I have heard several people claim that the blue cats are eating all the Saugeye fry which I find highly unlikely mainly due to the fact that blue cats generally suspend out in Open Water and have plenty of Shad to eat. If predation is an issue, I think the massive crappie population would do more damage to the one in Long fry swimming around in Fairly shallow water then a large Predator with lots of Shad to eat. I'm not sure if stocking more would really fix the problem, though it would likely help, if it's like most population fluctuations the saugeyes will rebound on their own when the conditions are good for them


River king I think your spot on about the crappie being the culprit hope the state odnr can do something to correct it I know they are working on it miss fishing that lake for Saugeye use to be one of the best for size and numbers


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

deerfarmer said:


> We still fish Hoover at least once a week. Haven’t been posting because I figured everyone getting tired of the same report. And I don’t see anyone else posting there Hoover reports. We fished last Thursday and had a great day. Polebender actually caught a triple. I can’t explain it but the fish haven’t gone deep and I don’t expect them to. Everything we have caught lately have been in 12 foot or less. At Hoover most fish are in 10 to 12 foot but sometimes the blacks will be even shallower. Last thurs the blacks were up on a flat feeding in 8 to 10 foot. We fished from 7 till 1 and ended with 185. We fished paint creek this thurs to get ready for a upcoming tournament and found fish in a few different places and ended with 34. Sat sept 1 we fished Hoover again going to the same spot as last week and the fish were more scattered than the week before but were still holding in 10 to 12 foot. The whites were suspended at 8 foot down and the blacks were close to the bottom. We fished from 7 till around noon and ended with 67. Slowtrolling minnows at .4 to .5 is still the ticket. The gauge online says Hoover has come up about a foot overnight so i’m Sure things have probably changed some.



Mind me asking what type of rig you are using? I have fished Hoover for years and have never once had 100 fish days. I am not sure if I am not using the right rig, the right troll (i never troll actually, dont like it), or what but seems like I might be doing it wrong.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

gohabs1985 said:


> Mind me asking what type of rig you are using? I have fished Hoover for years and have never once had 100 fish days. I am not sure if I am not using the right rig, the right troll (i never troll actually, dont like it), or what but seems like I might be doing it wrong.


We use a 3 hook setup. Tie 3 hooks on a line about 1 foot apart (loop knot) and put the weight on the bottom. I use Red tru-turn hooks and water spider jigs tipped with minnows. You want the weight just heavy enough to keep your line almost vertical when trolling or drifting. The lighter weight you can get away with is better. If the angle of your line is too far under boat, you will want to use a heavier weight. I like to start with 1/4 and work all the way up to 2 ozs. If you don't want to troll you will probably not have 100 fish days. It is all about staying with the fish and being at the right depth. When you troll, once you locate a school of crappie, use your electronics to stay on stop of them, you always have bait in the strike zone with this setup. 100 fish days are very common on lakes like Hoover, Alum, Delaware, Deer Creek etc with this method of fishing. Good Luck! I hope that helps


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is a picture of the components that I use when making my minnow rigs. I also use 8 lb fluorocarbon








I start out with a plain swivel on top. Then I tie 3 loop knots all about 12 inches apart using number 2 red mr. crappie hooks and then finish it off with a large snap swivel and attach is 3/4 walking sinker. There is nothing special or magical about these rigs. Its just a way to keep baits in front of fish. It's just one of the things you have to get a handle on to try to catch crappie. To me the hardest thing about crappie fishing is learning there habits and then trying to figure out where they will be next. Second for me is learning your electronics and using that information to your advantage. And lastly boat control. Once you find them you have to be able to keep the bait in front of them to catch them. My suggestion for any wanting to become better at crappie fishing is to start fishing local tournaments. It will make you a better fisherman. If tournament fishing not for you show up at the weigh in and start asking questions. No one is going to give you gps locations but most will answer questions and help you out anyway they can. There is both cocc and ogf tournament at Alum Sept 29. weigh in will be starting around 4:30. There will be some really good crappie anglers fishing these tournaments. This would be a great opportunity for anyone interested in seeing how everyone has there boat setup and to ask questions.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

gohabs1985 said:


> Mind me asking what type of rig you are using? I have fished Hoover for years and have never once had 100 fish days. I am not sure if I am not using the right rig, the right troll (i never troll actually, dont like it), or what but seems like I might be doing it wrong.


It might not be as efficient as the guys "pushing minnows" but we have had several really good days just dropping spreaders with minnows on top of the big schools of fish in hoover .
It might take a bit longer to get 100 fish but find the right school an it will happen. Any simple minnow rig will work,the most important thing is finding the most active fish,an staying on them 

With that said the rigs these guys are running an the skills they have developed will pull limits faster most of the time


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Mr. Crappie and Capps & Coleman make minnow rigs you can buy online. Both are fairly cheap and both work great. You can use these with any rod to vertically fish over schools of crappies. If you can locate the schools they are usually willing biters and fairly easy to catch.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It might not be as efficient as the guys "pushing minnows" but we have had several really good days just dropping spreaders with minnows on top of the big schools of fish in hoover .
> It might take a bit longer to get 100 fish but find the right school an it will happen. Any simple minnow rig will work,the most important thing is finding the most active fish,an staying on them
> 
> With that said the rigs these guys are running an the skills they have developed will pull limits faster most of the time


The only problem I see with spreaders is that you are fishing 2 hooks but you are fishing at the exact same depth. With the our setup, you are fishing 3 hooks and covering 3ft of the water column which is big advantage. Spreaders do work though, I have used them before, but not any longer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

rutty said:


> The only problem I see with spreaders is that you are fishing 2 hooks but you are fishing at the exact same depth. With the our setup, you are fishing 3 hooks and covering 3ft of the water
> r column which is big advantage. Spreaders do work though, I have used them before, but not any longer.


I agree 110%! I guess all i was trying to say is at a lake like hoover you dont need to spider rig to fill a cooler,but will no doutb fill that cooler faster if u take the time to spider rig. Imi not a fan of wire spreaders myself,an was dumfounded when my friend started spanking me using one why i used a hand tied dropshot rig , but if u dont feel like rigging all those rods then rerigging if u snag or break off. I know from experience its harder to do then what u guys maie it look. Its completly possible to have 100 fish days out there just keeeping it simple an using a drop shot with a couple hooks or a spreader. Weve done it all 3 ways the last few years. 
Keep pounding them guys!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Mr. Crappie and Capps & Coleman make minnow rigs you can buy online. Both are fairly cheap and both work great. You can use these with any rod to vertically fish over schools of crappies. If you can locate the schools they are usually willing biters and fairly easy to catch.


Lolol or what he said!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I agree 110%! I guess all i was trying to say is at a lake like hoover you dont need to spider rig to fill a cooler,but will no doutb fill that cooler faster if u take the time to spider rig. Imi not a fan of wire spreaders myself,an was dumfounded when my friend started spanking me using one why i used a hand tied dropshot rig , but if u dont feel like rigging all those rods then rerigging if u snag or break off. I know from experience its harder to do then what u guys maie it look. Its completly possible to have 100 fish days out there just keeeping it simple an using a drop shot with a couple hooks or a spreader. Weve done it all 3 ways the last few years.
> Keep pounding them guys!!


I agree, if you find the crappie on hoover it isn't too hard to get to 100, or even 200.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

deerfarmer said:


> Here is a picture of the components that I use when making my minnow rigs. I also use 8 lb fluorocarbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





deerfarmer said:


> Here is a picture of the components that I use when making my minnow rigs. I also use 8 lb fluorocarbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deerfarmer, how are you hooking the minnows for this rig. I’ve never fished for crappie like this before but trying to learn as much as possible. Sorry if this question has been asked before. Thanks


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Deerfarmer, how are you hooking the minnows for this rig. I’ve never fished for crappie like this before but trying to learn as much as possible. Sorry if this question has been asked before. Thanks


Usually through the head. Bottom to top.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Deerfarmer, how are you hooking the minnows for this rig. I’ve never fished for crappie like this before but trying to learn as much as possible. Sorry if this question has been asked before. Thanks


I hook mine through the eyes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rutty and deerfarmer your guys descriptions,pictures,reports are awesome 
Thanks for taking all the time to post


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree with SF. Good stuff guys!!


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

Ditto!


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for the tips, Saltwater fisherman from Florida and my success during the transition is not very good. Im a kayak fisherman and have had hit or miss days in Hoover, Alum and _O'Shaughnessy. Skunked more than success. I will try this a few times._


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Rayfaling said:


> Thanks for the tips, Saltwater fisherman from Florida and my success during the transition is not very good. Im a kayak fisherman and have had hit or miss days in Hoover, Alum and _O'Shaughnessy. Skunked more than success. I will try this a few times._


It just takes a lot of time and patience. You will figure it out. I think deerfarmer said it early (can't remember if it was in this post on another), but a very good way to learn is to come out and fish the OGF tournament with us. You will learn so much by just watching what others do as well as asking questions. I am always willing to help you out if you are struggling finding fish. Our fall tournament is 9-29 on Alum Creek, and for the lower division it is only $30/team. Great way to meet new people and learn some things along the way.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Rutty and deerfarmer your guys descriptions,pictures,reports are awesome
> Thanks for taking all the time to post


Thanks. This site just shows you how asking questions and the willingness to learn new things pays off. I remember a few years back when Deerfarmer was just getting into crappie fishing and he reached out to me and asked many questions about slow trolling and how to do what when, what setup I used, how I hooked minnows, speed, direction, etc. He had never done it before. My disclaimer was, I am no pro at it, but this is how I do it. He took my information and ran with it and developed some of his own tactics mixed in with what I had to say. Now look at him, he is a machine and I ask him questions about it! Know matter how much you do it, how good you get, there is always something new to learn, that is why I love this sport so much.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

A machine wow. Here's what I know when you think you have them figured out something will change and they will humble you. Just like sat in our rocky fork tournament. There were 23 boats entered and we finished 13 only catching 4 fish. Now we weren't the only ones that struggled but it was tough fishing. Only 6 boats were able to get a 8 fish limit. 16 of the 23 boats caught 4 fish or less.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> A machine wow. Here's what I know when you think you have them figured out something will change and they will humble you. Just like sat in our rocky fork tournament. There were 23 boats entered and we finished 13 only catching 4 fish. Now we weren't the only ones that struggled but it was tough fishing. Only 6 boats were able to get a 8 fish limit. 16 of the 23 boats caught 4 fish or less.


Crazy how that works!


----------



## jman (Jun 9, 2014)

riverKing said:


> Note, I've heard several theories on the sauheye. I would simply imagine that it has more to do with natural cycles of fry survival based on conditions in the lake than any other Factor. I have heard several people claim that the blue cats are eating all the Saugeye fry which I find highly unlikely mainly due to the fact that blue cats generally suspend out in Open Water and have plenty of Shad to eat. If predation is an issue, I think the massive crappie population would do more damage to the one in Long fry swimming around in Fairly shallow water then a large Predator with lots of Shad to eat. I'm not sure if stocking more would really fix the problem, though it would likely help, if it's like most population fluctuations the saugeyes will rebound on their own when the conditions are good for them


I attended the recent Hoover Fishing seminar and the ODNR guys mentioned a few years back they did switched the methodology of saugeye stocking at Hoover. I maybe wrong but I think from releasing fingerlings to using fry and felt this might be the primary reason for the major population decline. The have switched back to the "old" method. 

On a side note ODNR also mentioned the recent fish surveys have seen a significant uptick in saugeye in the 5-6 inch range. This was back in February when I heard this.

I have not fished too much this year. But did catch two 7-8 inch saugeye back in June.


----------

